# Shtypi dhe politika > Portali i forumit >  Klonimi, sfida e re e njerezimit

## Albo

Pas klonimit te suksesshem te nje dele per here te pare ne Angli, pas nje klonimi te suksesshem te nje mushke ne SHBA, sot eshte bere e ditur se nje shkencetar italian ka bere te mundur klonimin e suksesshem te nje kali. Shkencetaret ne fushen bio-gjenetike nuk e fshehin entuziazmin e ketyre zhvillimeve te reja fushen kerkimore shkencore mbi klonimin. Mirepo kjo ka ndezuar debate dhe shqetesime ne rradhet e njerezve:

A mendoni se klonimi eshte dicka pozitive?
A mendoni se edhe njerezit duhet te klonohen?
Si po e ndryshon klonimi jeten e gjallesave te gjalla mbi toke?

----------


## Laerta

Gjenetika dhe clonning kane jane nje nga fushat qe mua me apasioniojne shume!
Doja te thoja qe me clooning lidhen shume konfliket, morale, ethike, fetare e te tjera.
do ishte e mire qe njerezit te clononin nje zemer apo veshke apo nervat e shume te tjera qe per njerezimin do kishte dobi te shumta.
Do vihej ne dyshim vdekja, si nej phenomen natyror, dhe njerezit do jetonin shume gjate, do kishte mbi popullim ne toke dhe do shkaktonin ne vete nje katastofe vetem nga ndotja e ambjentit.
Do rriteshin shume te ardhurat dhe diskriminimet ne lidhje me tranplantet. kush do kishte lek do ta bente kush nuk d kishte do vuante. Do krijohej mbase nje superrrace qe do dominonte dhe extradonte te tjerat. Mund te jetojme nje periude te errte nqs do behej e mundur klonimi i njerezve, dhe atehere do jetonin Darvinisin e vertet, qe do ishte SURVIVAL OF THE FITTEST, te formave te ndryeshme.
E shikoj dhe nga pozitive nqs do kishim mundesi te konkuronin resorca natyrore ne univers neper planete te tjera dhe rritja e popullsise te bejej ne perpjestim te drejte me rritjen e resorcave naturore.
Nuk po i futem diskutimeve fetare( qe quhet ndryesh e dhe palying God).
E shikoje te arsyeshme disa here

----------


## Laerta

Bravo Albo, kjo eshte nej teme shume intriguese dhe shume reale se shpejti. Si do jete e arrdhmja e kesaj bote eshte shume emigmatike.
Ne Japoni kane bere ekserimente te shumat te klonojen njerez, pasi atje nuk ndalohet me ligj.

----------


## claudio20

Jo vetem dele dhe kuaj por pretendohet se priten te lindin njerez pas disa muajsh (kete e ka deklaruar nje sekt raelist).
Une nuk mendoj se vihet ne dyshim vdekja,edhe sikur jeta e njeriut te zgjatet me shume.Nuk kane thene me kot: "Cdo gje qe dikur merr fund eshte e shkurter".
A na duhet klonimi?
Nuk e di!Cili eshte perfitimi dhe demi qe ai sjell me vete?Perfitimi qe shpallet haptazi eshte nevoja e njerezve per transplatime organesh.Ka fantazira filmash qe frytet e klonimit i perfytyrojne si monstra te pergatitura vetem per luftra.
Po demi?Ka te drejte njeriu te krijoje jeten?A e krijon dot?Delja Dolli qe u krijua nga nje qelize e nje deleje 5-6 vjet me te madhe,edhe pse ishte 4 vjet tregonte ne te gjitha parametrat e moshes 10-vjecare,pra te moshes te se "emes".Do ishte e drejte kjo per nje krijese,e cila qe bebe do te ishte shume me e vjeter?Pastaj edhe nese njerezit sot kane shume nevoje per organe transplatimi,eshte e moralshme qe te klonosh duke i dhene races njerezore atributin e nje oficine per pjese nderrimi?A nuk eshte fraza e pare e cdo kushtetute te botes: "Dinjiteti i cdo njeriu eshte i paprekshem!".Atehere si mund te ndahen qeniet njerezore ne rangje?Ku eshte dinjiteti?Nga ana tjeter eshte shume i larte probabiliteti qe kjo krijese te dale me defekte.Kush paska te drejte te eksperimentoje me njeriun?
Une nuk i di te gjitha arsyet perse sherben klonimi.Ndoshta ka dhe te tjera,me te rendesishme.Por nuk me mbushet mendja qe ka arsye aq te forte sa per te permbysur te gjithe rendin njerezor. 
Ne fund te fundit njeriu vetem me forcat e tij nuk mund te behet i pavdekshem.

----------


## chiccann

hi
heret e fundit qe kam shkruajtur albo nuk me ka marre serizishte dhe madje me ka derguar edhe e mail sipas te ciles une kur shkruaj nuk jam serioz gje e cila nuk eshte fare e vertet dhe albo ne nje forum ku secili ka mundesi te shperhi mendimet e tija me ka ndaluar te them c'mendoj une per temat e ndryshme 
albo nuk eshte faji im qe une jam shqiptar i vertete dhe jam ne menyre te ekzagjeruar kundra gay-zimit 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
nejse keto jane budallalleqe me te cilat nuk duhet marre kote 
sa per klonizimit nuk ka pse te mos jem dakorte 
sikur shkencetaret te arrinin te benin ne menyre shume te sakete nuk do te me vinte fare keq te kisha nje vella identik si mua dhe do te me jepte mundesi te beja shume gjera 
binjaket ekzistojne kjo do te jepte mundesi qe ata te mos ishin vetem ne dore te fatit 
pastaj ne krizat ushqimore qe thone do te kaloje bote do te ishte shume e vlefshme sepse mund te klonoje shume organizma qe jane ne zhdukje

----------


## miri

Miredita,
Une nuk studioj "neuroscience" por megjithate opinioni im eshte ky.  

A mendoni se klonimi eshte dicka pozitive?
Klonimi varet se ne cfare drejtimi e shikoni ju, eshte dhe pozitiv por eshte dhe negative.   Do te kishim me shume njerez intelektual ne bote, inteligjenca artificiale do te pasurohej, dhe industria e vendit do te arrinte kulmin.  Po lexoja nje liber "The Undescovered Mind" dhe theksonte qe shume njerez mund te perdorin nje vegel per dicka te krijuar dicka te keqe.  Pra do te kishim me shume Diktatore ne bote, me shume terroriste, dhe me shume ane negative.  Pra me pak fjale situata do te jete sic eshte tani dhe nese do kishim klinimin te ligjshem.  
"Anet negative dhe anet pozitive do te rriten ne proporcion.  Me shume - gjithashtu dhe me shume +."

A mendoni se edhe njerezit duhet te klonohen?
Njerezit jane "kafshe".  Nese ne nuk do klonohemi ca kafshe te tjera me te mencura se ne do vinin te merrnin nen sundim boten tone "token".  Sepse nese do klonojme kafshe nga nje gjenerate ne nje tjeter zhvillimi i tyre do perparoje me shume se ai i njeriut dhe do vije nje kohe qe ata do klonojne veten e tyre.  Kjo flitet per nje kohe te gjate shume.  


Si po e ndryshon klonimi jeten e gjallesave te gjalla mbi toke?

Eshte nje fjale qe perdoret ketu ne Amerike:  "Life is not determined by a single failure."  Pra une dua te them ty se pse jane klonuar 3-4 kafshe nuk do te thote qe jeta e gjallesave mbi toke po ndryshon.  Per te patur efekt dicka duhet te ndodhe te pakten mbi 5% te shumes totale.  Pra 0 efekt ndyshim tani per tani tek gjallesat mbi toke.  Po te marresh si individual ato 3 gjallesat ku ka ndodhur klonimi ndryshimi i tyre besoj dhe ju e dini si ka qene.  Por ne pergjithesi ashtu sic thoni ju nuk ka ndryshim fare.

Besoj te jem i carte sepse kjo ne fakt eshte nje teme te cilesh duhet te kesh mbrojtur doktorraten qe te japesh nje pergjigje konkrete  :buzeqeshje:   Pershendetje.

----------


## PrInCiPiEl

_Klonimi i njeriut_ !?!

* Klonimi është Një PRODHIM !

* *Klonimi i njeriut :  Një PRODHIM -  një biznes shumë i rrezikshëm !*

* Klonimi është PRODHIM e nuk është KRIJIM !

Sa i përket KRIJIMIT : 
- *Për njerëzimin , SFIDË ka qene dhe do të jetë gjithmonë  KRIJIMI i një MIZE !
SFIDA e tillë është bërë prej KRIJUESIT të njeriut , dmth prej  ZOTIT !*

*.....*

----------


## mitrovicalia_81

*Temë shumë interesante, mendime të thukta dhe të pathukta rreth kësaj teme dhe ide të mjafueshme për të dhënë lidhur me një shkencë të re të KLONIMIT. 

Deri dje shikonim filma të ndryshme fantastike se si bëhet klonimi, prodhimi i shumë njerëzve dhe mekanizmave siç ne i quajmë tani robotë e super-kompjuter, çka mendoni a shkojmë ne drejt asaj ere?????

Unë mendoj se ligji do të jetë ai i cili në fillim sjelli rend, rregull, punë, shoqëri, industri, etj., por tani ai lejon në disa shtete edhe manipulim me kafshë e sidomos edhe pak me njeri. Pra ligji do të jetë ai i cili do të mund në të ardhmen ta ndryshoj botën në tërësi dhe ligjin, të krijoj luftëra dhe më së fundi supozoj që do të krijoj edhe evolucion të ri. 

Kjo është diçka që vjen, shteti posaqërisht njerëzit që kërkojnë, hulumtojnë nuk iu intereson e ardhmja por interesi dhe ata do bëjnë çmos që të përparon ajo organizatë apo shteti i cili i financon hulumtimin shkencor tek klonimi dhe kjo mund të ngurron që progresi shkencor të përparoj e gjithmonë të jetë në dobi të shkatërrimit eventual të shoqërisë dhe natyrës në Tokë. 


Unë interes të posaçëm i japi hulumtimeve në gjithësi sepse gjithësia është diçka e panjohur për ne dhe do të dëshiroja që njerëzit e çfarëdo shoqërie të punojnë shumë në këtë drejtim, por fatkeqësisht ajo nuk do të ndodh kurrë sepse interesi i lëvërdisë ekziston kudo dhe ajo është rezultat i ngecjes së zhvillimit shkencor në gjithësi dhe ndotje e Tokës nga ushqimi i terrorit dhe klaneve të ndryshme shoqërore. 


Mitrovicalia*

----------


## Laerta

Fakti eshte qe klonimi eshte dicka konkrete dhe po praktikohet!
nqs sot ne shikojme0.000001% ndryshime ne ekosistem, neser ose ne te ardhmen anet negative do te rriten ne fuqi eksponeciale.

----------


## Orku

I bashkohem mendimit se eshte dicka pozitive per aq sa i sherben shendetit te njeriut dhe kurimit te semundjeve por nese kjo do te degjeneronte ne nje industri embrionesh me porosi atehere jam i bindur se do te kishim nje prishje te ekuilibrave natyrore dhe shoqerore.

----------


## Jamarber

tr e jane faktoret qe mund te qojne ne zhdukjen e jetes ne toke:
1.natyra
2.jashte toksoret
3. njeriu
une mendoj qe klonimi do jete ni faktore ne duarte e njerezve,
qe do pershpejtoje zhdukjen e jetes ne toke, sepse do i beje shume me komplekse kontraditat egzistuese

----------


## diikush

> Pas klonimit te suksesshem te nje dele per here te pare ne Angli


Delja (Dolly) u klonua ne Skoci kryetar ne 1988, detaj eshte natyrisht  :buzeqeshje: 




> Thjesht nuk ka argumente te pastra qe eshte duke u ber klonim por reproduktim sperme.


Nuk e di ku e ke degjuar, por delja dhe shume raste te tjera qe une kam lexuar nuk jane klonuar nga sperma. Ne rastin e deles (Dolly) te dyja qelizat u moren nga dele femra. Njeres qelize i hiqet berthama, dhe tek ajo futet nje berthame e nje qelize tjeter, dhe procesi i ndarjes se qelizave u katalizua me ryme elektrike. Gjithsesi ky eshte klonim i mirfillte (edhe sikur te vinte nga sperma, eshte procesi qe e ben te tille, jo fakti se nga vjen qeliza).




> Njerezit jane "kafshe". Nese ne nuk do klonohemi ca kafshe te tjera me te mencura se ne do vinin te merrnin nen sundim boten tone "token".


Nuk jam dakort qe njerezit jane kafshe, te pakten jo une  :buzeqeshje:  Nuk besoj se rrezikohemi te humbim boten nga kafshe me te zgjuara se ne nese nuk klonohemi (kur ishte hera e fundit qe kafshe te tjera u bene me te zgjuara se njerezit??). Keto jane thjesht opinione te miat subjektive.

Tani mendimi im  :buzeqeshje: 
Ne rradhe ta pare duhet te dime qe nje klon nuk eshte aspak me i ngjashem me parardhesin e tij sesa do te ishte me nje binjak identik (binjake te rritur ne te njejten 'qese', dhe nga i njejti material gjenetik). Jeta ka treguar se dhe binjaket identike jane shume me te ndryshem sesa thjesht nje kopje e tjetrit.

Une ne teresi jam kundra klonimit te njeriut, te pakten kudra klonimit per efekt reproduktimi/krijimi. Une besoj ne shkence por dhe ne Zot, dhe besoj se krijimi i njeirut eshte ekskluzivitet i Zotit. 
Nga ana shkencore, ate qe ne anglisht quhet "gene pool"; pra variacioni gjenetik do te reduktohej ne mase duke sjelle degjenerimin e qenies. Mund te kete dhe shume komplikacione te tjera qe ne nuk i dime. Duhet patur parasysh qe delja Dolly u krijua vetem heren e 277 ( it failed 276 times).
Nga ana etike gjithashtu nuk mendoj se eshte e drejte te klonohet njeriu.

Tema eshte shume interesante dhe koha do te na tregoje rrjedhojen e ngjarjeve.

----------


## Jamarber

mendoj qe njerezit ne pergjithesi pore edhe ne te forumit kemi pake njohuri ne kete shkence gjenetike.
Albo ne qofte se ka mundesi ose dikushe tjeter,munde te na japin me shume detaje ne qofte se disponojne

----------


## bestbeast

ka aq shume dikutim per ceshtjen e klonimit sa me ben te dyshoj ne bindjet e mia.mendoj se njerezimi eshte gati te perballoje dicka te tille sic ka perballuar cdo gje qe eshte dukur amorale dhe e ka pranuar.per mua ceshtja fetare qe kerkon te mos rrenohet nga kjo justifikohet me problemin se sa e fort do te jete familja.   kjo eshte dicka e permledhur cfar mendoj

----------


## Shpresmiri

Jamarber,
meqenese dicka edhe kam mesuar rreth ketij problemi, po t`i sjell vetem disa pyetje qe na duhet parashtruar teoretikisht qe ta pash te pakten se me cfare "loje" po luhet:

Në qoftë se synojmë të ndryshojmë njeriun, identitetin e tij, duke intervenuar në bazat e tija biologjike, do të na duhej patjetër t'ia parashtrojmë vetvetit disa pyetje vijuese:
-	Në cilën shembëlltyrë do të fabrikohet gjenoma e re e paramenduar, e dëshiruar njerëzore  pra njeriu i ri?
-	Kriteriumi për zgjidhjen e tipit të ri të njeriut, karakteristikat e tija të dëshiruara, a do të jenë ato nga e kaluara, e  tashmja apo nga një e ardhme e paramenduar?
-	A guxojmë brezat e rinj në mënyrë të parevokueshme t'i rëndojmë me vlerat të cilat ne tani i çmojmë; me kuptimin tonë të vlerave?
-	Kush do ta bëjë zgjedhjen e njeriut të ardhshëm? Hulumtuesit veç e veç apo porositësit e interesuar veçanërisht, biznismenët, magnatët, agjensitë speciale, qeveritë?
-	Me siguri do të ketë edhe shembuj të pasuksesshëm, të gabueshëm. Cili do të jetë fati i tyre?
-	Në qoftë se do të klonohen individë të rinj, cilave rreziqe psikologjike do tu nënshtrohen këto kopje identike me gjenomat njerëzore, qoftë se janë klonuar në të njëjtën kohë, qoftë se janë klonuar sukcesivisht në një kohë  të gjatë periodike?
-	A do të kenë këto intervenime ndikim negativ në trashëgiminë gjenetike njerëzore?
-	Me ekskluzivitetin dhe zgjedhjen e vetëm disa vetive (cilësive) të caktuara a do të shembet, shkatërrohet ekvilibri natyral (çka po ndodh tashmë në botën e bimëve dhe kafshëve)?
-	«Homo futurus» - siç quhet, mbi-njeriu, a do të jetë figurë e pëlqyeshme e njeriut me identitet personal apo do të jetë kjo një shumëzim i çfarëdolloj protezave?
-	A do të jetë «homo futurus» i ngjashëm, në përngjasim me Zotin? Tundimi i parë në alternimin rrënjësor, automanipulimin, ka mbartur me vehte premtimin e Gjarpërit: «Do të jeni si Zoti!» Rezultati është shumë mirë i njohur: pasojat ireverzibile (të pakthyeshme), është inauguruar procesi prej të cilit njerëzimi nuk mund të kthehet, ndërsa nuk mundet as të revidohet (shqyrtohet dhe kontrollohet).
-	Në qoftë se, po themi, individët e fabrikuar, të prodhuar do të ishin të pakënqaur me cilësinë e tyre, me nivelin e ameliorizimit, në qoftë se rezultojnë të parregulluar, a do të kenë këta njerëz të dizajnuar të drejtën t'i akuzojnë dizajnerët e vet dhe cilët; vetëm shkencëtarët apo edhe porositësit; edhe politikanët, sponzorët, eticienët, teologët...?

----------


## Jamarber

ju keni shprehur si ide shkrimin tim n.12,veqse me te sterholluar e te ndare ne shum detaje.
kontraditat qe do te lindin me klonimin e njeriut do jen te shumllojshme dhe te pazgjidheshme nga njerezimi kjo do te sjell...
keto jan gjithmon paragjykimet e mija per klonimin

----------


## R2T

Per mua femija eshte zgjatim/pjese e prindit. Si e tille, mua si prind do me vinte mire te gjidhja jo vetem seksin po dhe intelektin dhe aftesite e ketij zgjatimi. 

Jam plotesisht dakort me klonimin sepse mendoj se permireson racen humane. U jep mundesine prinderve qe nuk mund te lindin te kene femije, eleminon femijet me te meta, siguron nje femije te pranushem nga familja dhe shoqeria, perforcon egzistencen e races humane dhe ardhmerine e saj ne toke...etj etj etj. 

Opinioni im eshte se Klonimi eshte e drejte humane. Cdo njeri ka te drejte te kete femijen e tij, sic e deshiron ai. Si e drejte e tille, pavaresisht nga pengesat e shumta, eshte dicka e pandalueshme qe heret a vone do jete pjese e pandashme e realitetit human.

----------


## Shpresmiri

Qëllimi kurrë nuk mund ta justifikojë mjetin. Po të mjaftonin vetëm qëllimet e mira atëherë do të thoshim se edhe Hitleri ka pasur një qëllim të mirë. 
Sa herë që njeriu nuk ka shikuar edhe në pasoja gjithmonë është penduar për veprimin e filluar. Në rastin e klonimit jo që anët pozitive dhe negative janë të barabarta por shumë më shumë është rreziku i dështimit. Aq më tepër kur kemi të bëjmë me jetat e njerëzve.
Edhe diçka, ndoshta nuk do t`i pëlqen dikujt por do ta them mendimin tim lidhur me qëndrimin se njeriu mund ta "krijojë" një njerëzim pa të meta dhe perfekte. Këta janë duke ëndërruar. Me fjalë tjera këto sipas mendimit tim janë illuzione, sepse gjithmonë do të jemi të kufizuar dhe do të kemi nevojat tona.
Në të shumtën e rasteve te çështjet e klonimit kemi të bëjmë me një inxhinjering linguistik të të pasurve që shpesh herë manipulon turmën që mendon më shumë me bark se me mend! 
Nuk jam kundër përparimit të shkencës për të gjetur ilaqe të ndryshme për shërimin e sëmundjeve vetëm se me klonimin e njeriut assesi s`më duket gjë e mençur.
Po njeriu ka të drejtë për një jetë të denjë vetëm se me mjete humane. Hitleri kishte një qëllim krejt human në shikim të parë, pikërisht mendonte të ketë njerëzimi një jetë humane, por...

Miqësisht!

----------

